# Aquatic Gardeners Assn (AGA) Convention; May, 2019; Registration Open!!!



## Seattle_Aquarist (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi All,

Registration for the AGA Convention next May is now open and registrations are coming in at a fast pace. If you want to attend
I suggest going to the AGA Convention Website and signing up now at _AGA Convention Registration!_


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi All,

It has been less than a month and the convention is *already 50% booked! *Don't hesitate, if you want to attend now is the time to register and make your reservations now!


----------

